# Rescue ragdolls



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone know of a ragdoll rescue that might have a young cat or maybe kitten, its a long shot i know,as they are usually older cats
A friend of mine has 2 rescued raggies, but older ones,she would like a younger one spayed or neutered of course


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Worth a thought but it you get no joy with rescues you could try some raggie breeders who sometimes have ex breeding girls for rehome some may be youngsters as mother hood just wasn't for them there are a few raggie breeders on here who may know some thing,although worth contacting cc as I believe she had a raggie sometime back but could be wrong but defo worth asking her!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im getting my raggie rescue boys on monday :001_tt1:
Guess who wont sleep sunday night 
There is a lovely lady on here called chinablue who works for a ragdoll rescue, im sure she will pop on later. She may be able to help you.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Chinablue is the best person to ask i think, there is a ragdoll cat club aswell where they list rescue ragdolls.

I dont have any pedigree cats in rescue at the moment and its very rare that i do.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Im getting my raggie rescue boys on monday :001_tt1:
> Guess who wont sleep sunday night
> There is a lovely lady on here called chinablue who works for a ragdoll rescue, im sure she will pop on later. She may be able to help you.


How exciting Sharon 

Look forward to your intro' thread and pics your new boys


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Thank you Sarah


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Where about does your friend live Jaycee? We do tend to work from the Midlands up to Scotland (though we do make exceptions!). To be honest we don't kittens - the young cats we get tend to be about 18 months but average is around 4 or 5 years old. 

The Traditionalist Ragdoll Cat Society have a rehoming branch as do The British Ragdoll Cat Club. There is also Ragdoll Rescue based in the South and a lady called Helen who also rescues/rehome Ragdolls around the Midlands.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks all, the ragdolls she has got were through a rescue, but not sure which oner, i have told her its very unlikely she will get a kitten, but another person got a lovely girl through someone called Dawn, i did a home check for her
My friend lives in Filey. more of an aquaintance really, but i know the ones she has got are well looked after and loved


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, I know Dawn and she works hard to ensure the right cats go to the right people. Dawn is in Herts.

One of lovely foster carers is near Filey, Belinda. 

Realistically if your friend does want a kitten she will need to go to a breeder - it is extremely rare we get any kittens or cats under 18 months.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, it was me who first suggested rescue ragdolls to Belinda,and its her who is looking for a young one,she says she cant afford one from a breeder, but i have told her its unlikely she will get a kitten from a rescue


----------

